# Slowly growing...



## Vedra (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is my little collection - since I'm a student and MAC is much more expensive here in Austria, I can't afford as much for retail, but I constantly try to make it grow by sales at eBay and Specktra. Since I’m often looking through this board-section for comparing colors, I hope someone will find my pictures useful too!

This was my first try to take pictures of anything though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so I'm really sorry for the wrong lighting - but now I know what to avoid, and as soon as a few things have been added I promise I will take new, better pics!

my traincase, with MAC and drugstore items all thrown together (I guess it's bursting soon - I keep my basic everyday face stuff separately in a little box, so this only has the "color" items):





only my high quality eyeshadows: MAC, MUFE, Joe Blasco, BB





same items, lids opened for better view:





custom MAC palettes, I'm too afraid to depot yet and fill the gaps (perfectionist who couldn’t get over a self-inflicted damaged pan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





again only my high quality blushes, lipstick and the rest - I guess you can tell I'm not much of a lipgloss gal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (made a mistake: the MUFE color liner is nr 16)





I hope you had fun looking and found it at least a bit useful, I sure enjoy these kind of posts so I wanted to give a little something back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best wishes,
Vedra


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome.  You have all the great colors so you can mix and much!!  I think it is the perfect collection, have fun with it.  And I love the High Tea l/s.  I think I must go get one for my B2M!!!  Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## n_c (Feb 20, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## geeko (Feb 20, 2007)

that's not a small collection at all. In fact, i think you have quite a lot of colors to play around with. Enjoy!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 20, 2007)

wonderful collection


----------



## july (Feb 20, 2007)

Really beautiful collection , we have a similar taste in makeup .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Thank you ...


----------



## Steel (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice collection!

How do you like the Joe Blasco eyeshadows? Gray Violet looks stunning in your pictures!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 21, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## Vedra (Feb 22, 2007)

@Steel: I'm a bit fed up with these cause the colors look so pretty in the pot and would compliment my eyecolor well, but Fair Strawberry hardly shows up (and my lids are practically offwhite), and Gray Violet compared to (even matte) MAC shadows is dry, not pigmented as much so goes on more sheer and hard to blend - so I wouldn't recommend them.

Thank you all for commenting! I sure tried to spend my money on reasonable color selections, but after seeing these pics I guess I went a little overboard with the taupes


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 22, 2007)

very nice


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 23, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 23, 2007)

nice collection! you have a wide variety of colors to play with!


----------

